# Speedloader



## tacticalguy (May 16, 2007)

just bought a s&w 442. Who makes a good speedloader?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Everybody has their own likes and dislikes. I don't care for the round quick loaders because of the buldge they leave. I use speed strips and I can't set any records with them. They lay flat in your pocket and stay out of the way.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I like the Maxfire speedloaders best. http://www.speedloaders.com/

They are seldom seen, but I find them much easier to use than the typical HKS, Safariland, etc.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm not partial to speedloaders, either. I do use the HKS when I clear my gun, as I know when it is full, my cylinder is empty.

I prefer the "twist knob" action of the HKS over the Safariland's release as it does seem more positive.

But I carry my extra ammo in a Galco cartridge pouch which allows me to grasp and load two cartirdges at a time. And, its flat.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And, if your 442 is brand new, you'll probably get rid of those rubber "baby buggy bumper" grips. Make sure if you do go with a speed loader, it'll clear your new grips.

Here is my 442 with Eagle Secret Service grips:










Bob Wright


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I prefer for personal use the HKS but my department makes us use the Safariland so that is what I stick with. 
Scott


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another HKS user here, although the reason is a bit strange.

Way back in the medium-good-old-days, I had a bunch of revolvers in different brands and calibers. I didn't want to be changing back and forth between brands and methods of use (grab knob to fill loader AND to load gun, grab knob to fill loader but CANNOT grab knob to load gun, etc.). The only brand that fit all my guns and calibers was HKS. They still have the widest selection and best distribution to this day, as far as I can tell. Darn near indestructible, too.

I also use Bianchi Speed Strips (not pictured) and a pouch like Bob described, too.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> Another HKS user here, although the reason is a bit strange.
> 
> Way back in the medium-good-old-days, I had a bunch of revolvers in different brands and calibers. I didn't want to be changing back and forth between brands and methods of use (grab knob to fill loader AND to load gun, grab knob to fill loader but CANNOT grab knob to load gun, etc.). The only brand that fit all my guns and calibers was HKS. They still have the widest selection and best distribution to this day, as far as I can tell. Darn near indestructible, too.
> 
> I also use Bianchi Speed Strips (not pictured) and a pouch like Bob described, too.


Darn nice Revolver!!:smt023
Scott


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks. Nothing special, but it "shoots where it looks", has a VERY smooth double-action pull, and will group under 2" at 25 yards with the right ammo (when I'm up to the challenge).

*sigh* 

10 years ago, you could get everything in that photo but the carpet for less than $200. Then the nice used 'Smith "Ks" dried-up, and the prices SHOT up. 

I should have bought a handful of them... :smt022


----------

